# Seville Apartment Rental



## Lurchizo (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm planning my semi-retirement and looking to rent an apartment in Seville for the winter months. Can someone recommend a website for local long term rentals. When I search I just come up with vacation rentals which tend to be higher and are like AIRBNB and the like. Thanks,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:
Take a look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html, where you'll find links to rental websites for long term rentals.

Bear in mind though, that if you only want say, a 3 month rental, many owners & agents won't consider that to be anything mor ethan a long holiday, so will charge more than for a proper long term contract.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Always dozens/hundreds on this site: MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Anuncios de piso sevilla alquila piso sevilla alquila

Ads are in Spanish but many of them are from agencies, so might speak some English if you need to contact them and don't speak Spanish.


----------

